# timing chain tensioner broke - $2500 damage



## mf915 (Mar 14, 2005)

92 nissan stanza (auto) 99k miles on it.
Timing chain tensioner broke while I stepped on gas. Cylinder head damaged. I was told that valves were bent. The final bill is $2330 + tax = $2530. Does it sound like a reasonable cost ?

Here is the breakdown:
rebuilt cylinder head - $930
oil pump (cracked) - $250
timing chain set (incl guides) - $161
head gasket set - $165
coolant - $18
labor - $780
oil change - $25


----------



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

It seems a little inflated to me. $930 for a rebuilt head? I would get a second or third quote.


----------



## mchoffa (Sep 3, 2005)

couldn't you get a new engine for that? I don't know, but it does seem very high


----------



## merkerguitars (Jan 11, 2005)

You could find a junkyard engine with alot of miles on it and rebuilt it for cheaper, It cost $900 to rebuilt my engine, and I had ALOT done to it for machine work and parts.


----------



## 92stanza (Sep 4, 2005)

yea your better off getting a rebuilt engine or rebuilding the one you have it will be cheaper than $2500


----------

